# Star and Cosmo's Countdown!!!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It's finally that time!!  

Cosmo is due in 1 week, and Star in 6 days!! Whoooo Hoooo!! 

I don't have any recent pics, but these are from a few days ago. I posted them already, but oh well.  

The first pic is Cosmo 10 days before kidding last year. She had 10lb twins!! I wonder what she's gonna have this time!??  

Apparently we don't have any recent ones ( recent as in the last 3 days) of Star! Whoops. I guess we have been too wrapped up with Poli pictures.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I'm so so soooo excited to see cosmo's kids! One of my favorite boer does I've ever seen. Just love her!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I just love love lvoe all your does!!! 

so what are you going to do if one of these pops before Poli??


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Hamilton Acres! Cosmo is our favorite doe, and best producer for sure.  

Thanks Amber! I'll just be happy one of them FINALLY kidded!! I really don't care who, I just want babies now!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cosmo has 6 days and Star 5!!! Whoo Hooo!   I think it would be reasonable to believe Cosmo will go early!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pics from today. Sorry for the bad quality of the pics. It is horrible weather out here, so had to take most of them in the barn. It cleared up for a couple seconds and I was able to bribe most of them out of the barn for some exercise.  

Cosmo's tailhead is VERY raised and her ligs are pretty mushy. I won't be surprised if she goes a couple days early!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Oh I just want to snuggle Cosmo!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Poor girl is getting so miserable!! All she ever does is lay down and groan, except for the occasional trip to the hay feeder or water... I feel so bad for her. I wonder if she will go before Poli does??


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Star has 4 days Cosmo has 5!! :wahoo::stars::wahoo: So that means Star _could_ kid any day starting today, and Cosmo could go any day starting tomorrow! I don't think Star will go too early though being a FF and her ligs and tailhead are definitely not close. I can't wait to see what Cosmo gives us!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are a few pics from this morning. I hope Star is hiding two kids in there..... she is so deep, and is built very wide, so I could see how she could hide twins. I'll be happy if she has single though as long as it's a girl!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my....everytime I see a pic of Cosmo I have to look again it looks almost fake she is so *ENORMOUS!* lol that poor poor girl


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Star has 3 days and Cosmo has 4! Cosmo doesn't even get up much any more. We are a little worried. We make her get up and walk around several times a day... otherwise she wont! She moans so loud now. Star, Poli and Cosmo all moan every time they lay down! It's a funny sound when I'm sitting out there!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

How sad, they sound just miserable. Well with 3 & 4 days you're past the 145 maybe they will go in the next few days. poor girls.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Is Cosmo still eating? I'd be very worried about pregnancy toxemia since she is the size she is. Make sure she gets up and is eatin. The second she goes off feed, get her started on toxemia treatment. Don't want to lose her or the kiddos. She's close enough where if you suspect toxemia at all, just go ahead and induce.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree poor poor Cosmo! I no longer need the labor fairies I am sending them to you!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, she is still eating. Just not walking very much.  We don't suspect toxemia at the moment, but are watching her close...


----------



## lacylou1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Your goats are beautiful.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Lacy lou! We are very blessed to have lots of good breeders around us!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow they are huge!! Good luck for when they kid!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope she goes soon.....I am really pulling for that poor girl Cosmo! Please keep us tuned in , we are all rooting for her!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Star has 2 days and Cosmo has 3! Can't wait!! Cosmo could go anytime now.   I don't think Star will go early, but we'll see!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Whoo hoo! You are gonna have your hands full with all of the babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You bet!  Can't wait!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, since Poli is refusing to give up those kids I thought I'd give some attention to the other girls.  The pics of them outside were from yesterday, and the ones in the barn were from this afternoon. Star's udder has really grown the last day or two, but her ligs still feel like hard pencils. Cosmo's ligs are extremely mushy, but her udder hasn't changed. Star is starting to get really uncomfortable....she decided that sitting like a dog was the most comfortable position.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

This.is.torture. Hurry.up.and.kid. End.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Cosmo is as big as a house!

(I posted this earlier, but it looks like it didn't go through).

Are these girls watching Poli?? Getting any ideas?! :idea:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are, but they aren't quite ready yet!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Tap.Tap.Tap.Tap.  Can't wait to see how many Cosmo has!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Star's udder is REALLY full tonight and her ligs are close to gone!! I looked at her after feeding tonight and was like "whoa, she really changed while we were busy with Poli!!!" 

I don't want to guess when she may go, I was so off with Poli!! Could be tomorrow though.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pics...


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Post pics of teflon and mr rich. I would like to see them.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Teflon is the paint and Rich is the traditional...


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Very handsome boys!!


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Teflon is the paint and Rich is the traditional...


Ok can Teflon take a road trip? I have a black & white traditional/spotted nanny that would love for him to be her boyfriend.  hehe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cosmo's pushing!!! Ahhh!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Yay! Can't wait to see what this girl has been hiding in there lol. Good luck to you guys


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Good luck! I'm betting on quads.


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Are we going to get a play by play again today?! PLEASE?!

Wait ... wasn't it Star who looked close last night? Ha!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I love the young/kid pics and then the older pics of the boys. Helps me with conformation.

Looks like your girls settled all around the same time too / love that! .

I bet they are rushing to kid in the nice weather.:shades:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sure! I am currently sitting in the barn watching her with the laptop.

I was so surprised to see her having contractions this morning!!  Usually she nearly struts her udder the night before kidding, and her udder didn't seem much different last night! I was totally expecting Star to kid before her! This will be a very interesting day, as Star's udder is pretty much strutted, too!

I will keep you all posted, as she progresses!  I can't wait to see her kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nothing coming out yet, but she is still having big contractions and is pushing on some of them!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hope all goes smooth for you!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Woot! Hoping for an easy delivery!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! 

Here are some pics..her udder is getting bigger and bigger, and she is really dropped. She is starting to baby talk now.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I was just about to go outside to do my daily chores but how I can't get off till I see that beautiful girls kids! Thanks, LOL.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She just laid down and pushed about 10 times, then she got up.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

I just love her color and markings! Boer goats are my favorite to look at


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! She is my favorite doe in the herd! She used to be a tiny little bottle baby, but that didn't seem to stop her from growing! She is a big goat now!

We just fed all of the animals, and she wasn't interested in eating any grain or hay. She just stood back and watched the others eat.  she just laid down again....  So exciting!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

First kid is here! Solid red doe!! She's tiny so I bet there is a lot more in there.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Yay!!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Great job cosmo!!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Go Cosmo!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Yay! Wonder how many more she's got?


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Two more girls! Go Cosmo go!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgosh...what is happening?? How many did she have???


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

This is killing me. Is everything ok?


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Never a dull moment at your place! Not during kidding season anyway lol


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Congratulations! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

woo hooooo finally. Of course they both go yesterday and today while I'm scrambling to get everything ready to gut our one and only bathroom this weekend. Not fair. I'll be checking in between ripping up bathroom


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Huge traditional BUCK!!!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

ANOTHER TRADITIONAL BUCK! There's 3 now!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

so tally, so far tiny red doeling and two traditional bucks right? She has to have one more in there.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would think so!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

And to think I was about to head down to the barn ... :crazy:
Pssst Star .... Come on girl it's ur turn now.

I'm goin to have to wait for pics now.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep that's it. She's done. Here's are pic! Darn bucks!! 

Doe: 6lbs 4oz
Buck 1: 10lbs 10z
Buck2: 9lbs 5oz


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Cuties! Congrats!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

wonderful pics ....

Big Boys!
The girl is very cute too. Got a theme goin on with the girls (reds). :dance:

Girls = 2 Boys = 3

Come on Star. Give your mom some beautiful dapple girls!

Congrats / nice good healthy babies and pretty easy kiddings considering the size of the kiddos.

:thumb:


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

They are healthy! Congratulations.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! We are really bummed, but oh well, at least they are all healthy! We will wether her biggest buck and sell him as a bottle baby. He has a fish teat already!! Sheesh!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks! We are really bummed, but oh well, at least they are all healthy! We will wether her biggest buck and sell him as a bottle baby. He has a fish teat already!! Sheesh!


Lol I want him! I wish you guys were closer! I just ADORE Cosmo!! Yay!! I'm so happy for you guys! You got a solid red girl though! That's fantastic!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Been off all day! Just read ahhh so excited for you congrats on more babies!!!!! Adorable!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!! We are sooooo bummed she had 2 trad bucks!! At least she had the red doe though. We will still sell her though. She's not exactly what we need... Where in the world did those bucks come from??? Cosmo is our best color producer!! And you saw Poli's kids... 

I'll get better pictures once they all dry off.  I just looked at the one bucks teats and I think they are too close to call at this point... He definitely has 2/2 on each side that are REALLY close together. I'd like to leave him a buck as he is a big handsome boy! But I'll have to wait and see what his teats do. 

Alright Star!! PLEASE have two dapple does!!! That would be WONDERFUL! Her udder is enormous and rock hard, but I can still feel her ligs a tiny bit. She should have them within 24 hours I would think. CAN'T WAIT! She better not have traditional bucks or I will wring Teflon's neck!! (j/k!)


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

They are all beautiful! I am chomping at the bit for mid-March to get here for our babies! I want to hold yours! .


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I'll get better pictures once they all dry off.  I just looked at the one bucks teats and I think they are too close to call at this point... He definitely has 2/2 on each side that are REALLY close together. I'd like to leave him a buck as he is a big handsome boy! But I'll have to wait and see what his teats do.


I'm just curious how do the teats play a roll? I've never heard that before. We just had 4 bucklings so just wondering if you could share the knowledge? =)


----------



## Suey (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I would not worry too much about his teats we had a buck that had cluster teats and he never threw a baby that had them all his kids had 1x1 or 2x2 well separated. I would leave him a buck if someone wants him or just to see how he grows you could always haul him to an auction later if you changed your mind.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, the teats are a really big thing in the show and breeding community. If your doe has a "split teat" or "fish teat", she will not be able to nurse her kids on that side. A split teat is when two teats are so close to each other that they are connected.

Here's a link to ABGA teat structure chart. Very, very helpful. http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php

If a buck has a teat like that, he could pass it on to his kids. There is quite a controversy going on as to whether genetics have anything to do with the teats. In good conscience I could never keep a buckling a buck that has bad teats. It just isn't worth the risk. As to whether he actually would pass that on, who knows.

What is ideal is a 1/1 teat structure. 1 teat on each side. Both of our bucks are 1/1 and most of our does are 1/1, 2/2 with well separated teats, or 2/1.

You want a good teat structure that the mom can nurse at least 2 kids on.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh no i had no idea! We have a doe like that that is actually bred and due to kid in about a Month! She is so pretty too.... We planned on keeping her. She is very moody and doesn't like you to get anywhere close to her but I'm pretty sure its just on one side. Does that mean ill have to bottle feed?


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Maybe not Chanel has a split on one side very close together and a fish teat on the other side they all function and all three kiddos are getting plenty to eat. Good luck


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, it depends.... Sometimes the kids can nurse okay and sometimes not. It is just much better to have normal functioning teats. I would just keep an eye on the kids when they are born and make sure that they are getting enough milk. If it looks like they are having a hard time nursing, you may have to bottle feed... hopefully not though. 

Like I said before it is a big thing in the Boer show world to make sure that their teats are functional. They will get dis-qualified from a show if they have fish teats.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

bayouboergoats said:


> Maybe not Chanel has a split on one side very close together and a fish teat on the other side they all function and all three kiddos are getting plenty to eat. Good luck


Oh good! I was freaked out for a minute.... I tried bottle feeding our last babies and it was a nightmare! Thank goodness mom came around and took over.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Yay! Congrats! Sorry you're disappointed with the two traditional bucks, but the tiny little red doe is sure cute!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yes, it depends.... Sometimes the kids can nurse okay and sometimes not. It is just much better to have normal functioning teats. I would just keep an eye on the kids when they are born and make sure that they are getting enough milk. If it looks like they are having a hard time nursing, you may have to bottle feed... hopefully not though.
> 
> Like I said before it is a big thing in the Boer show world to make sure that their teats are functional. They will get dis-qualified from a show if they have fish teats.


I agree totally we only got Chanel because of her color. Her dam was 1x1 and her sire was 1x1 she was the first kid ever born out of them that had messed up teats. I was just hoping she would not pass it on. I would also wether any bucks that came out with messed up teats. And as for the does I have not really thought about it yet.

Her triplets this year appear to be 1x1. I was excited about that!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Any chance you'd sell me the bottle kiddo?  i'll be in salt lake city in two weeks! lol i know its not close at all, but its closer than kansas, eh? lol! I so wish i could. I just love cosmo. AND teflon!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ya sure.  He's for sale! Salt Lake City isn't too far!!  Too bad you aren't closer.  

I'm about to go put some new pics on their thread.  The boys are soooo cute! Don't tell Cosmo I said this, but the doe is kinda scrawny... and not very becoming! :doh: She's cute in her own way though.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Any chance you want to drive to salt lake with him?  hehe. Such a cutie.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope... sorry!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey just curious where you got your security camera for your barn? And do you love it?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

You know, you can send that little red doe to me, haha ♥ I really hope Star gives you a couple of dapple babies. But if she does, I get first dibs!!!! LOL  I really like her, she's a beautiful doe. Praying for dappled Teflon babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

fezz09 said:


> Hey just curious where you got your security camera for your barn? And do you love it?


We don't have a camera in the barn actually! It sure would be nice though!

I really, really hope Star gives us some dappled kids!! After seeing what Cosmo popped out though today I am a little worried!! 

Looks like Star is going to wait until morning at least. Her udder is really hard and looks really big, but I can still feel her ligs a little bit. I guess we'll see!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I bought a doe last year with a fish teat - she threw a single doe with perfect 1/1 teats, and the fish teat worked fine for the baby. Its the luck of the draw I guess!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh haha I don't know why I thought that you had a camera haha


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that your doe was able to nurse fine with a split teat, goatgirlzCA. I just took a closer look at the buckling's teats with my sister, and it actually looks like they aren't split teats!! They are just two seperate ones really close together....so right now I'm thinking they will be alright. I think that guy is gonna be REALLY nice, so I'm glad we can leave him a buck for now at least.

JUST FYI EVERYONE....I made Star a seperate kidding thread, as this one is getting long. So I will no longer be updating this one. It is called "Star's Kidding Thread".


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Nope... sorry!


Hehe, well it was worth a shot!


----------

